# Πινάκιον -  Πείνα



## Cynastros

Ψάχνοντας την ετυμολογία της λέξης  < πείνα > , 
  βρήκα άλλη μια λέξη με δύο τρόπους γραφής 
  < Πεινάκιον >  το της πείνης άκος , πινάκιον δε , εν ώι  εσθίομεν.
  < Πινάκιον > πείναν κινείν, ή πείνης άκος, ήγουν θεραπεία..
  Τι λέτε είναι σωστή η απόδοση της προέλευσης  ?


----------



## Dr Moshe

Καλημέρα σας, αγαπητέ μου.

Χαίρομαι που σας ενδιαφέρουν τα συμπεράσματα της ετυμολογίας και θέλετε να μάθετε περισσότερα. Παρακαλώ, έχετε υπ' όψιν σας ότι τα μεσαιωνικά λεξικογραφικά έργα, όπως του Ψευδο-Ζωναρά, του Φωτίου, το Μέγα Ετυμολογικόν ή το Γουδιανό Ετυμολογικό, έχουν συνταχθεί σε εποχές όπου η γνώση τής δομής τής γλώσσας ήταν ελάχιστη και οι ετυμολογικές τους πληροφορίες είναι, κατά κανόνα, αναξιόπιστες και αντιφατικές. Τα λεξικά εκείνων των καιρών είναι γεμάτα παρετυμολογικές συνδέσεις, που συγκρούονται με την επιστημονική μορφολογία. Σήμερα χρησιμεύουν μόνο ως πηγές (λεξικογραφικού) υλικού, όχι ως πηγή πληροφοριών για την προέλευση των λέξεων.

Το αρχ. _πινάκιον _είναι απλώς υποκοριστικό τής λ. _πίναξ, -ακος, _που σήμαινε επίσης «σανίδα» και είναι εύκολο να δείτε την ομαλή εξέλιξη στη σημασία «πιάτο». Δεν συνδέεται με την αρχ. _πεῖνα _(< _*πεν-ja_), που μάλλον σχετίζεται με το αρχ. _πένομαι._

Αν χρειαστείτε περισσότερα στοιχεία για τη θεωρία τής επιστημονικής ετυμολογίας, μπορώ να σας συστήσω βιβλιογραφία.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## diamanti

Γεια σου, Cynastros.
Κάπου την έχω ακουστά την πρότασή σου. Αλλά σκοντάφτει φανερά, γιατί παραβλέπει ότι η λέξη είναι το υποκοριστικό _του πίναξ_. Δεν μπορώ προς το παρόν να συνεισφέρω κάτι παραπάνω, καθώς είμαι σε κίνηση συνεχώς. Γενικά μιλώντας πάντως: μην παίρνουμε τοις μετρητοίς τις εμπειρικές ετυμολογήσεις. Οι αρχαίοι, έλληνες και λατίνοι, αναζητούσαν _το έτυμον_ εμπειρικά με αστεία συχνά αποτελέσματα. Μέσα σ΄ αυτούς και ο Πλάτωνας. 
Αν βρω σύνδεση το απόγευμα, θα επανέλθω.


----------



## Cynastros

Αγαπητέ  Dr.Moshe
καλημέρα
Δεν διαφωνώ καθόλου με την ετυμολόγηση που προτείνετε ,  μάλιστα κατά το περισσότερο συμφωνώ μαζί σας , χωρίς όμως να απορρίπτω παντελώς και τους λεξικογράφους που αναφέρατε , κάποια λάθη θα υπάρχουν όπως  υπάρχουν παντού…  με την σημείωση όμως , ότι κατά την  εποχή του μεσαίωνα οι ίδιοι αυτοί  συγγραφείς ήταν  ως επι το πλείστον σωστοί , είναι ένας  λόγος που με κάνει  να κρατάω κάποιες επιφυλάξεις ακόμα κι όταν υπάρχει η βεβαιότητα …  κάποιες φορές τα  ‘’λάθη’’ γίνονται αφορμή για βαθύτερη σκέψη.
    Αλλά να , προέκυψε μια απορία ήδη , ποια είναι η ετυμολογία της λ. < πίναξ >
Σας ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σας , εκτιμώ τις γνώση και την πείρα που έχετε , έτσι ο διάλογος γίνεται χρήσιμος ,  θα   ‘’ εκμεταλλευτώ ‘’  την όποια προσφορά σας  { με την καλή έννοια του όρου πάντοτε . }


----------



## Cynastros

Γειά  σου  diamanti .      
  Καλημέρα και καλώς ήρθες στο χώρο, 
  Κατ’ αρχήν δεν είναι πρόταση δική μου , με εντυπωσίασε και με ξένισε κάπως  , αλλά δεν είμαι από εκείνους που θα απέρριπταν το παραμικρό ,ειδικά εκείνους που ήταν πιο κοντά στη γλώσσα των αρχαίων και στα νοήματα, έτσι το έφερα στην κρίση σας.  
  Όλα πρέπει να εξετάζονται με προσοχή, η έρευνα για τη γλώσσα  είναι άσκηση του νού  κυρίως , αλλά είναι σημαντική και για πολλούς άλλους λόγους ,  έτσι ,  πρέπει να λαμβάνονται υπ’ όψιν όλες οι απόψεις,    σοβαρές ή αστείες , αρχαίες και νεότερες. 
  Ο Πλάτωνας που αναφέρεις έχει δώσει πολύ σοβαρές προτάσεις στο θέμα  ετυμολογία  ,   στον διάλογο Κρατύλος  πχ. 
  Λέει …  < Και το γε  ‘’ *ζυγόν* ‘’  οίσθα ότι  ‘’ *δυογόν* ‘’ οι παλαιοί εκάλουν ... _   και άλλα πάμπολλα ούτως έχει_. > 
  Δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο επ’ αυτού.


----------



## Nightelf

Εγώ προσωπικά τείνω να συμμεριστώ πλήρως την απόψη του Dr. Moshe μιας και αιτιολογεί και τεκμηριώνει αρκετά καλά την άποψή του.

 Αλλά ακόμα και με τους δίκους μου υποκειμενικούς ενδόμυχους μηχανισμούς εξαγωγής λογικών συμπερασμάτων πάνω σε γλωσσολογικά στοιχεία και λέξεις, μου φαίνεται ορθός ο συλλογισμός που προτείνει.


----------



## ireney

*Σημείωμα επιμελητή: Οι οποιεσδήποτε ιδεολογικές και πολιτικές κρίσεις δεν έχουν χώρο σε αυτό το φόρουμ εκτός αν είναι αναγκαίες για την εξήγηση γλωσσολογικών ζητημάτων και είναι κοινά αποδεκτές ως αιτίες.

Επίσης: Οι απορίες δεν είναι απλά δεκτές αλλά καλοδεχούμενες. Αυτό που δεν είναι αποδεκτό είναι ψευδο-επιστημονικές παρετυμολογίες - παρά μόνο ως απορίες φυσικά. Όταν οι απορίες απαντηθούν οι περαιτέρω υποστήριξή τους άνευ επιστημονικών επιχειρημάτων οδηγεί σε πιθανή παραπληροφόρηση των υπόλοιπων μελών.
*


----------

